# Hey, what do you guys think of our 1st music video?..



## ACE IT UP (May 18, 2012)

A Distant Calm - "The Agnostic" (Official Music Video)

We just put it out in support for our EP, Disguised Signs

Watch it and give us some feedback on what you all think!

<3 \m/


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 18, 2012)

I see an Agile... 

I'm not a huge fan of this style of music, but that drummer is a MONSTER.


----------



## oremus91 (May 18, 2012)

The slower parts with clean vocals and then instrumental is really cool. The rest of the music isn't really my cup of tea but the harmonics during the final breakdown are kinda neat.

Also: Floppy drummer sticks at 2:03


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 18, 2012)

Pretty sick dude! 

Do you mind sharing how much this cost you? My band is looking to shoot a music video and we want to get an estimate


----------



## Razzy (May 18, 2012)

I like everything about this.


----------



## L1ght (May 18, 2012)

Yeah that video was pretty fucking sick, I think the whole band is sick, screaming vocals and all. That guy looks like a fucking beast too haha.


----------



## Angus Clark (May 18, 2012)

The video was great, and the music is heavy as fuck. The vocals aren't my thing, but still really good. Nice.


----------



## ACE IT UP (May 21, 2012)

Awesome feedback guys, thanks!


----------



## Solodini (May 21, 2012)

Nice balance of story and performance, nicely shot. Looks good. I agree, your drummer is pretty beastly.


----------



## I Voyager (May 26, 2012)

I'm not to big on modern metalcore/deathcore, but that was pretty badass. Heavy as fuck.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 26, 2012)

The video is damn well done. I would of done a couple of different things in the color-grading department personally...but that is 100% a personal artistic thing. Aside from that, a couple of harsh cuts here & there...but overall a damn fine job. Looks like it was shot with a DSLR...could be wrong, but that's what the lens quality is like. 

Great job!


----------



## mcd (Jun 18, 2012)

cool video! where did you get it done? its amazing what a mac can do nowadays


----------



## KingAenarion (Jun 19, 2012)

Cool Video... up until the point there was Unison hardcore jumping


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 19, 2012)

Regardless of music...

Very well done clip! Professional, interesting and entertaining.

Bravo.


----------



## mcd (Jul 1, 2012)

is that dude really a marine? or did you find a thrift store shop shirt?


----------



## drgamble (Jul 1, 2012)

At 2:00 it looks like the cookie monster got hungry and took a big old chunk out of the cymbal. Pretty cool, nice production.


----------



## kn1feparty (Jul 3, 2012)

no crab dance = good video


----------



## MatrixClaw (Jul 7, 2012)

Just to let you guys know - The drummer in this video has left the band, sadly.

Their new drummer is only 16 years old! He's got some big shoes to fill following Kyle, but he's definitely got a lot of potential.

BTW, the band just headlined the Sumerian stage today at Mayhem


----------



## McKay (Jul 9, 2012)

Reminds me of my band. This kinda style isn't really Deathcore.. don't know what to call it but it's awesome and fun to play. The heaviness comes from the intensity more than the chugga.


----------



## pentecost (Jul 10, 2012)

KingAenarion said:


> Cool Video... up until the point there was Unison hardcore jumping



YO. i know it's en vogue, but too much choreographed act-a-foolery during breakdowns and uptempo parts. matter of personal taste, i guess i'm getting old . video was done well overall.


----------



## Darkstar124 (Jul 10, 2012)

That was fantastic! Is the record out?


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jul 10, 2012)

that was great! pretty cool stuff going on, kept my interest


----------



## Luke Acacia (Jul 16, 2012)

Really good clip. I usually dont like much story in chips from bands with low budgets as it can make them seem much more amateur but you guys pulled it off really well. Cool song also.


----------



## MatrixClaw (Jul 17, 2012)

Darkstar124 said:


> That was fantastic! Is the record out?



Yep:

A Distant Calm: Disguised Signs on iTunes


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice, man. The video was shot very well.


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2012)

Video is on my laptop, downloading EP right now.


----------



## ACE IT UP (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks guys, feedback and support means a lot.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Aug 23, 2012)

That was pretty dang awesome. I really enjoyed the whole thing.


----------

